# House/room needed in Cameron/Genting Highlands



## lifeinbalance (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello All,

I am looking to rent a house/bungalow/room with a little amount of land (if possible, ok if not) in the cameron or genting highlands of Malaysia. Any help/contacts are greatly appreciated. 
Also, I am new to Malaysia and would like to make some friends with fellow expats or Malays so lets connect. 

Roz


----------

